
Introducing: Autocap - vincecima
https://medium.com/unpacking-trunk-club/introducing-autocap-f33701f3264a#.hie33gflx
======
messysaurus
I wrote the Autocap post and helped work on the project — shout if you have
any questions!

------
dsfreed
Awesome, love it!

